# Tick bite



## Lynda Wetter

Anyone know the ICD-10 for tick bite??


----------



## mitchellde

do you have an ICD-10 Cm book to look it up?


----------



## maddismom

You might look at superficial injuries by location?  That's how it's categorized in ICD-9.


----------



## mitchellde

certain ticks are considered venomous so you need to know as this will change the code selection.


----------



## Lynda Wetter

mitchellde said:


> do you have an ICD-10 Cm book to look it up?



I have a 2011 Draft. Under Bite it says see... Bite, insect... and thats it there is no "bite, Insect" (subcat)
The aapc crosswalk here said T07...when 919.4 is entered, but im thinking it could be more specific.


----------



## mitchellde

it is definitely not T07.  look in the table of drugs and chemicals under arthropod venomous.  The crosswalks do not give the correct code or even the correct category in numerous instances.   Toxic effects are coded very different in ICD-10


----------



## shruthi

There is no direct code for tick bite.
We need to search by the anatomical site.
Bite - Site - Superficial, insect

Like tick bite hand - code will be S60.56-

Thanks,
Shruthi


----------

